
Fast content-aware image resizing in Ocaml that is over 6X faster than the GIMP plugin, written in C - nickb
http://eigenclass.org/hiki/seam-carving-in-ocaml
======
aston
Can we be done reiterating the Turing completeness of our favorite fringe
languages? Amazing fact #1312: Writing a more efficient algorithm leads to
faster code, even if you're comparing a slower language to a faster one.

